# From Usenet IBS group...is it just me....



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

....or is this the kinda tripe that gives hypnotherapy a bad name...Does this guy actually have ANY clue about what the frick he is talking about?????


> quote:Subject:	Re: Is sudden onset typical of IBS?From:	Robert Brenner <bob###thehypnocenter.com>Date:	Tue, 04 Sep 2001 08:27:21 -0400I have used hypnosis to help my clients get rid of their IBS with GREAT success. Understand that it is the therapy that does the work not the hypnosis. Most hypnotists will control IBS with direct suggestion. That is fine but the client will still have problems. The only therapythat I have found to work requires deep hypnosis and using regression to cause. Once the cause is found the proper therapy for that cause is used . If done correctly one session is all that is required.Bob Brennerbob###thehypnocenter.com


Maybe it's just my cynical sideDoes he mean regression in this life or an issue from a past life....K. ------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 09-04-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gee, K, ya think???The only explanation I can come up with for his rationale is perhaps he's David Brenner's brother????????I dunno.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

To say this guy doesn't know what he is talking about is an understatement of huge proportions. There is no need for regression in hypnotherapy for IBS as a matter of fact when they say that run and don't look back.This is why I work with Mike who is a clinical expert on this and is totally professional. This guy does not know the first thing about IBS and using hypnosis to treat it. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Regression is a poor way of saying this. I think he is really talking about Analytical Hypnotherapy, which is quite an effective technique. AH may involve regression (actually all hypnosis is regarded as regressive in that it accesses past emotions and memories.) AH is indicated when hypnotherapy hasn't "taken" despite the patient's hard work.Analytical Hypnotherapy may take more than one session. It can be a long process uncovering the critical event and subsequent events. Suggestive therapy would still be used. This is way to simplified. There is not necessarily a cause but rather a series of events that cause us to develop our beliefs and thoughts. You have to uncover all of these events, and this takes time. It's not like "this event" caused my IBS, but this event led to my thinking this way, which protects me from....and it is useful for me to have this behvior for....reason.He also claims that most hypnotherapists use direct suggestion. Mike's suggstive therapy is a combination of techniques, and from one who has studied hypnotherapy, I'll tell you his program is well thought out and very well done. Obviously, and there are many of Mike's patients that will disagree with Mr. Brennan.Also, one session is rarely enough. Sure, it may work for a while, but as we all know, it requires practice to reinforce the suggestions.One last thing, deep hypnosis is not necessary for hypnosis, except perhaps if you're going into surgery without anesthesia. This shows why you should do Mike's program and not go to a local hypnotherapist, until more therapists are educated in Mike's techniques.AZ[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 09-06-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

Hi all,I think all has been said !Unfortunately, there are many desperate people looking for help. In the UK there was a sudden explosion of therapists who have been 'experts' for xxx years in 'curing' IBS,This is unfortunatley rarely the case. Looks like the same is happening in other countries too. Also the patient/clients often pay an exhorbatant sum per session too







Thanks K and all for your comments. AZ perhaps if we meet we can arrange training in US







Best RegardsMike


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Interesting and informative information AZ. Thanks. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks for the clarification.Maybe I've watch too much X-files and read too much about False Memory Syndrome, talked to too many my past life screwed up my present life New Age-y types.That and all that kept rolling though my mind was the past-life regression stuff that some people do....The particular image (and what this says about me I really don't think I want to know) was Oh....as soon as I "remember" that bad thing that happened when I was in the Vomitorium in Rome is why I have the IBS that it will magically stop in one and only one treatment..... Yep, bad, evil, cynical, and probably sick and twisted. But that's the first thing that popped in my head when I read that. I think that sterotyped image of hypnotherapy is a common one and those that claim they practice it should present what they do in ways that tend to dispel the myths rather then further them.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

K, You would hope that would be the case. This is something that concerns Mike and I as well as all the gastro doctors and other health professionals. The gi research before they agreed to doing studies had to know Mike's credentials and that he was a professional with this and checked him out first. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Interesting K....it is just this sort of information that keeps professional education at odds. A person seeking help runs into this thing first, and is cheated, then never again seeks a qualified professional because they have been burned, so they right the method off, and perhaps, spread the word, so all is dumped into one categorty. But likewise, there are unscrupulous cosmetic surgeons, and such, it is unfortunately part of educational reality. Most people don't research and investigate things sometimes when their pain level is so acute, they want to believe in the quick fix. I wonder how much ongoing support Mr. Brenner provides after their one "curative"session is over? Hmmmm. One session for each past life....???? Multiple personality disorders can order the group plan....snicker snicker.... It takes all kinds..... thank goodness we have Mike here to continue to support and guide us!!! We are lucky indeed!







Thanks for sharing, K.------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

we are certainly blessed to have Mike, and everyone else who offers caring and support! here here!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well after some discussions with the true believer (including posting the "current opinon" that is here and some of the good links to hypnotherapy) and banging my head against a wall, I give up.No matter how many times I said how much Mind-Body work has worked in controlling my pain he tells me that what I tried didn't work and that I'm burying my head in the sand and choosing to live in PAIN. I suppose anything other than going to him is the wrong thing to do.Sigh....They have a 2 hour process that cures IBS, that's what he's sticking to. Of course it's what he says cures IBS.


> quote:That is nice but the process we use does not require the client to learn hypnosis.The whole process is about 2 hours long. The results speak for themself. I am notquoting others, I do the work and the results are outstanding, complete removal ofIBS.There isn't anymore to say. The fact you choose to put your head in the sand willnot change what is happening on a daily basis in my office and the office ofHypnotherapists we have taught.I am truly sorry you have chosen to live with your pain.


Sigh.What worries me is he's teaching people and I'd much much rather see them learn from Mike.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 09-08-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

U Tried K. And Amen to everyone learning this Mike's way. I just don't get this guy.BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

BQ--I think he is just upset that in his cyber-presense I didn't immediately recognize him as the IBS-messaih who can cure us all with his touch.







He's God's gift, and that must not be questioned







I've seen the type...but wonder why he didn't make it into Medical School




























K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

What aload of old tripe!K - head in the sand? more like his own head is up his own bottom!has an independent scientist evaluated his results then? no? what a surprise.what if the cause is a prior case of gastro-enteritis? what does he do talk the bowel into forgetting? please!







Its sad that sharks like this spoil the name of good work that others like Mike work hard to achieve.Perhaps I was Cleopatra in a past life and fell into the Nile and got amoebic dysentary....LOL.What a prat!Clair


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2001)

there areways to check the credentials of hypnotherapists and psychologists. unfortunately on the internet anyone can give themselves an title they like.tom


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

OK...so I found his web site.Robert BrennerProfessional hypnotistMember F.S.P.H., N.G.H.Instructor Of Basic & Advanced Hypnosisfor The Omni Hypnosis Training Center"The Brenner Hypnosis Center specializes inHypnotic Empowerment Therapies ForOptimum Health and Happiness!"


> quote:When I saw Bob Brenner the improvement was immediate and dramatic.ï¿½ I would rate myself 80% better after two visits!ï¿½


http://www.thehypnocenter.com/IBS.htmAnd with all the people he's completely cured this is the best testimonial he could get on the web site??!!	And the training center he works with will teach you how to be a hypnotherapist in your own home!! In addition to a couple of LIVE classes!!!Wow!!!!K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And so far all I can glean from the letters he uses are that they mean he completed the classes that he now teaches.Are these some sort of accredited type of things???K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2001)

i think mike and eric would know more about accredidation in hypnosis, but those letters don't look familiar to me. as far as psychologist and mental health professionals go, the only thing that really counts is license by the state to practice, much like m.d. the other letters are just letters.tom


----------

